# SP´s in the culture



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Post SP songs, movies, shows, characters, famous people, books, poems, whatever.....





















The Catcher in the Rye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

LittleOrange, you realize every time someone starts a topic like this, my instinct is to just post stuff for the rest of eternity, right? :wink:

But since I'm at work, I'll just do this quick drive-by for now:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> LittleOrange, you realize every time someone starts a topic like this, my instinct is to just post stuff for the rest of eternity, right? :wink:


Well, that´s good  Post as much as you want! That´s why I started it


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

LittleOrange said:


> Well, that´s good  Post as much as you want! That´s why I started it


NO YOU DONT GET IT if I really posted as much as I want, I'D NEVER DO ANYTHING ELSE. :laughing:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha...I really loled on some of the videos.

Swedish/german....."Why would I lie about that? It´s not funny." LOL


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)




----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are some pictures....


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I could go on forever. :crazy:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)




----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Pink always makes me smile. :kitteh: Now dance monkeys! Dance!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)




----------

